# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Build It Solar :  Guide To Free Energy

## Allen72289

http://www.builditsolar.com

Good guide to alternative energies.

----------


## tmosley

Cool, thanks.

I'll probably incorporate some of this information into the strawbale home I've been thinking of building.

----------


## lucius

In my last house I incorporated passive solar--nice link!

----------


## Allen72289

Welcome.

Build a rammed earth home, they last up to 500 years and require no climate control.

Strawbale homes rot.

This site demonstrates inexpensive alternatives to our energy "crisis" unlike the globalist who tout the most expensive forms of alternative energy and suggest population reduction to solve the crisis because the cost of the fuels the globalist tout are too expensive.

I read a yahoo article about small towns which are now using energy that was once retired.  (Small local dams etc.) Due to the dollar collapse. This is good news because  it is forcing the market to use all availible resources instead of exhausting oil reserves.

----------


## tmosley

> Welcome.
> 
> Strawbale homes rot.


Only if they are built by an idiot.  Tightly baled straw has doesn't allow for air circulation in it for mildew to grow.  Indeed, there is a straw bale courthouse in Alabama that was built 150 years ago, and is in quite a bit better shape than most other buildings from the time.  

And that's in the swamp, I live on the border between the arid and semi-arid climate zones.  There are more days with 0% humidity than there are days with 50% humidity.  I've done my homework.

----------


## rancher89

great site, thanks for posting, we're talking about re-roofing the house, great ideas on this site for that!

----------


## steve005

earthships(I hate the name but love the idea) have walls made out of tires packed with earth, and one side facing south is all glass, best idea i've seen yet, tires shouldn't be too hard to get a hold of, I hear of mountains of them

----------


## tmosley

Actually, I found out that there is a company with a unique earth ramming device that can make blocks up to 200 tons on site, in basically any shape.

I'm going to look into them, it may be better than straw bale, quicker and cheaper too--it also gives you a free basement where they dug up the earth for the walls.

----------


## Johnnybags

> Actually, I found out that there is a company with a unique earth ramming device that can make blocks up to 200 tons on site, in basically any shape.
> 
> I'm going to look into them, it may be better than straw bale, quicker and cheaper too--it also gives you a free basement where they dug up the earth for the walls.


Thanks

----------


## stilltrying

please kindly post a link if you find any good sites about earth ramming. sorry but busy researching other things and would appreciate any good links you may find.

----------


## hypnagogue

I wonder what my landlord would think of me putting solar panels on the roof.

----------


## tmosley

Sorry, I was mistaken, they can do blocks up to 14 tons.  Their maximum output is 200 tons/hour.  The website is www.earthcomegablock.com

Unfortunately it's a bit sparse on the details.  I will probably be talking to them over the next few days, so I will keep you updated.

----------


## Allen72289

> Sorry, I was mistaken, they can do blocks up to 14 tons.  Their maximum output is 200 tons/hour.  The website is www.earthcomegablock.com
> 
> Unfortunately it's a bit sparse on the details.  I will probably be talking to them over the next few days, so I will keep you updated.


Welcome, some guy on youtube posted a video of a rammed earth house in which he used simple planks as his mold.

----------

